# Warwoman WMA



## JonnyCatch5 (Dec 6, 2004)

I was Wondering if anyone has ever hunted at warwoman wma. if you have, can you tell me anything about it? 
Thanks,
JC5


----------



## Bowhunterga (Dec 6, 2004)

I have fished up there a time or two, have not hunted it yet but plan to this season.


----------



## Dana Young (Dec 6, 2004)

*Warwoman*

Have Hunted There Only Twice Found Deer Both Times, Unfortunately Don't Know Enough About It To Give Any Direction,
Hunted The Last Hunt Last Year There Was Good Buck Sign Every Place I Went Into The Woods, Be Prepared For A Work Out It Is One Of The Roughest Wma's Around. I'm Planning To Hunt There This Weekend If You Catch Up To Me You Will Have To Go High In The Mtn's I Plan To Go As High As I Can Get. Hope You All Have Good Luck.
Dana


----------



## marknga (Dec 6, 2004)

We hunted up there twenty years or more ago. Beautiful country and very very rugged. I don't know if I could handle it now.........whew. Lot of deer ...........have fun!

Mark


----------



## dbone (Dec 7, 2004)

steep very steep !!


----------



## cmahunter (Dec 7, 2004)

*Ditto*

Steep, Very Steep!!!

Went last year, did not see anything. Going again this year, same expectations, enjoy the views and change of scenery.


----------

